# PACIFIC RESCUER, former Bugsiertug ALBATROS



## Jan M (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello,

perhaps somone knows more and can help me !?
i have a question regarding the tug PACIFIC RESCUER, the former Bugsiertug ALBATROS, build in 1965 ! 
Does somebody know more about the fate of this tug, still laid up in Colombo or removed/ scrapped (…) ?!

The latest info I found on the homepage of Colombo Engineering Enterprises:
http://www.colomboengineering.com/pressrelease.html

Feb 2003:
Colombo Engineering saves ‘Pacific Rescuer’:

The Colombo Engineering carried out an urgent repair job on the ocean-going tug 'Pacific Rescuer', moored in the port of Colombo on Saturday night. “The tug had sprung a leak and was listing heavily due to a high intake of water. It was in the iminent danger of sinking when the vessel called Colombo Engineering for assistance,” a spokesman for the company said.
(…)

for more infos+pictures,pls see below:

ALBATROS (2) (1965), SEA RESCUER (1983), PACIFIC RESCUER (1987)

Registered: LR66-67:652582
IMO 6525820 /GL67:04339 /(MLT)ON 1720
871 GRT, 146 NRT, L62,31m(59,14), B11,51m(11,13), D3,960m(5,41) (204'5"(184'6")x37'9"x12'11.1/2"(17'9")) - ice, fifi, salv.
1 scr, diesel 4tew V12cyl K.H.Deutz type RBV12M350, 3000bhp-3091kW @350rpm, sp 16kn, bp 46t

ALBATROS
1965 -xx/06: Launched by "F. Schichau GmbH" at Bremershaven (DEU) (YN 1734)
1965 -xx/11: delivered to "Bugsier Reederei und Bergungs AG" at Hamburg (DEU)
(DEU flag, regd Hamburg, c/s DNKU)
1983: laid-up at Bremerhaven (DEU)
1985: To ??, renamed SEA RESCUER
1987: To "North Atlantic Towage & Salvage Co Ltd" at Valletta (MLT), renamed PACIFIC RESCUER
(MLT flag, regd Valletta, ON 1720, c/s 9H2566, 834 GRT, 171 NRT)
1990 -28/09: arrested and laid-up at Colombo (Sri Lanka)
2000: To "Yau Wing Shipbreaking" at Hong Kong (CHN)
2002: spotted still moored at the Colombo breakwater, albeit with an oil boom around her

ALBATROS (1965)
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2003/01/10987.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2006/11/110813.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2007/02/115517.jpg
http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2007/02/115518.jpg
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=43829
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=43825
http://www.maritimephoto.com/collection/vessel/13475/photo/0
http://www.maritimephoto.com/collection/vessel/13475/photo/1
http://www.seatowage.de/bugsier/s004.htm

PACIFIC RESCUER (1987)
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=90233 


Regards
/ Jan


----------



## Jan M (Nov 15, 2005)

hello,

2 photos of a/m tug are now available on www.shipsnostalgia.com:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=205459
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=205322

and the updated links from above:

ALBATROS (2) (1965) (IMO 6525820 // GL 4339), SEA RESCUER (1983), PACIFIC RESCUER (1987)

ALBATROS (1965)
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2006/11/110813.jpg
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2007/02/115517.jpg
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2007/02/115518.jpg
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2008/11/144545.jpg
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=43829
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=43825
http://www.maritimephoto.com/collection/vessel/13475/photo/0
http://www.maritimephoto.com/collection/vessel/13475/photo/1
http://www.seatowage.de/bugsier/s004.htm

SEA RESCUER (1983)
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2007/12/130170.jpg

PACIFIC RESCUER (1987)
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=90233
http://www.ibiblio.org/maritime/Sch...epvaartnieuws/2004/januari/009-27-01-2004.PDF (page 12/17)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/srilankatourism/2691527095/sizes/o/

does somebody knows if the vsl still exists?

regards from Hamburg
Jan


----------

